# Anyone want a fantasy holiday home?



## CupofJoe (Aug 16, 2015)

> Help us build the fictional city of Minas Tirith, from J. R. R Tolkien's Lord of the Rings trilogy.



There are different levels from Â£3 but if you have the odd Â£100,000 you can help rule the city!


> Please only donate within your means, and in the knowledge that this  project is a light-hearted venture with virtually no chance of  succeeding.
> In order to realise this amazing dream, we have  estimated our required budget to be in the region of Â£1.85bn. The vast  majority of this expense would cover building costs - Â£15m for land,  Â£188m for labour and Â£1.4bn for material. The remainder of the money  will be invested in maintenance and public services until the year 2053.
> We would commence work on Minas Tirith by the end of 2016, and complete the project by the end of 2023.
> We are currently considering two locations for Minas Tirith, both in southern England.
> ...


I love their honesty and can't help wondering where around Southern England they have their eyes on. Nothing springs to mind.
[And if someone kind would fix my terrible spelling in the Title that would be appreciated ]


----------



## SeverinR (Aug 19, 2015)

They talking a shire? An elven city or a combonation race city? 

Wait, 1.85 Billion? Are they building everything? Why not offer different sized plots and offer various buildings that could be built or modified with approval? Rather then have everyone invest into everything. Of course they would have to charge maintenance costs and city taxes they could build a small city building and slowly build it up into the proper Tolken building of grandeur as money comes in.

Maybe first invest in a chapel? Then rent it out for parties and weddings to make money to build other "common" buildings.
It would make the total cost a lot more reachable then just one lump sum of almost 2billion E.


----------



## Incanus (Aug 19, 2015)

SeverinR said:


> They talking a shire? An elven city or a combonation race city?



Not sure what these questions are really asking, but it's specifically Minas Tirith.  Not an elf city, and not in the Shire.  It was in Gondor.  Even if it was an elven city, there are no elves in the real world, so it would be for humans.

This is cool, though.  I will probably never be able to afford to travel to England, but I'd be happy knowing that just one merlon was paid for by me!


----------



## ThinkerX (Aug 20, 2015)

For some weird reason I am reminded of the 'village' in the old TV series 'The Prisoner.'  That place is in Wales, if memory serves.  Saw an article on how it was built from using materials from abandoned buildings, really quite a fantastic job.


----------



## Miskatonic (Sep 15, 2015)

Good luck finding a mountainside to build it on.


----------

